# Another New (sort of) Rhinestone Template Machine called Falcon Ultraforce



## charles95405

I have just learned from a source that is mostly right....that a new version of the Eagle UltraForce vinyl system is coming out in the very near future. It is a 15 inch machine using the same software as the 24 inch. It is to be called the Baby Eagle Ultraforce....It will be touted as one that can easily be taken on the road for rhinestone templates and vinyl cutting. My source thinks it will be a flat input/output like the larger one although he has not seen it. I checked out the Rogers site but nothing is up yet...If this is in fact true...remember I don't vouch for this... it could bring new players in as the price will be in the $2300-$2400 range


----------



## lizziemaxine

Very interesting. Thanks for posting this information.


----------



## agensop

If it includes the software too that would be majorly awesome.




charles95405 said:


> I have just learned from a source that is mostly right....that a new version of the Eagle UltraForce vinyl system is coming out in the very near future. It is a 15 inch machine using the same software as the 24 inch. It is to be called the Baby Eagle Ultraforce....It will be touted as one that can easily be taken on the road for rhinestone templates and vinyl cutting. My source thinks it will be a flat input/output like the larger one although he has not seen it. I checked out the Rogers site but nothing is up yet...If this is in fact true...remember I don't vouch for this... it could bring new players in as the price will be in the $2300-$2400 range


----------



## charles95405

I am told that it will have the exact same software as the 24"...maybe Sandy Jo has heard something. If the actual shipping is as slow as the 24" it may be several weeks (months?)


----------



## sjidohair

Well charles, i didn't know about the baby eagle,, but I do now,, and you are right, it does come with the software, and machine all in one package,, 

this is great news for poeple that dont want the bigger machine, i thought the prices was good for the eagle but this is even better,, 
Thanks for letting us know charles,, 
Sandy Jo
MonkeyMeMe


----------



## agensop

As for someone who has been watching on the side line as he saves up (and need to call someone to make some templates and a cut file for him) i think this is awesome way for folks like me to get into the biz. I like th name baby eagle *L* either way me want *L* but it will be a few months until i get...unless get these damn templates made and finish my website. *LOL* 



sjidohair said:


> Well charles, i didn't know about the baby eagle,, but I do now,, and you are right, it does come with the software, and machine all in one package,,
> 
> this is great news for poeple that dont want the bigger machine, i thought the prices was good for the eagle but this is even better,,
> Thanks for letting us know charles,,
> Sandy Jo
> MonkeyMeMe


----------



## sportkids

now that's the only baby i would be interested in having...(lol) i am still on my vacay in hawaii. lots of tshirt shops here. lots of shirts 5 for $20. not impressed though. thought i would see lots more rhinestone designs, but so far haven't. i'm headed back to honolulu downtown later this weekend to scope it out.


----------



## sjidohair

I hope you are having a great vacation,, and you really should have taked a bunch of transfers down there with and sold the heck out of em,, lol,,,, to all the t-shirt shops,, lol
Have a great trip
Sandy JO


----------



## agensop

The baby eagle is called the falcon looks cute...kinda girly but aslong as it gets the job done *LOL*

http://eagleultraforce.com/-adam


----------



## debbiedaralbert

Hello everyone I'm new to this forum hope I can learn and share I just purchased the eagle ultrafroce falcon I have not got it set up yet but will keep you posted on how it works.
Thanks Debbiedaralbert


----------



## sjidohair

Debra. good to have ya, I have been hoping and praying someone else would speak up that has the Eagle machine, It has been a lil weird that i was the only one who had it, it has been lonely here lol.
Cant wait to network with ya
sandy Jo


----------



## sportkids

debbiedaralbert said:


> Hello everyone I'm new to this forum hope I can learn and share I just purchased the eagle ultrafroce falcon I have not got it set up yet but will keep you posted on how it works.
> Thanks Debbiedaralbert


Hi Debbie. Did you see the falcon at a trade show or did you purchase it directly from the web site? I am interested because of its portability. I am excited to hear how the setup goes. Keep us posted. Thanks


----------



## sportkids

whoops.. just called you Debbie. Sorry.. Darlene!


----------



## Rusty44

Portability is the key for me. If this smaller unit is all that and more, think that may be a better fit for me. I'm not quite ready to buy, but soon, still working out my designs. 

Enjoying all the posts about this. Thanks everyone for contributions.

Sandra


----------



## IslandGirl

Hi Darelene,

When are you expecting your baby eagle (falcon)!? 
I ordered mine last week. Roger says it should ship today. It would be great to have someone here to learn with and share tips. I have never cut a template or owned equipment like this before, but I will keep everyone posted as to how it goes.
Sandy Jo, it would be great to network with you too.


----------



## sjidohair

Island Girl, I will be glad to share what I am learning,, and we will even learn more together,,
I just cut material, with this machine.. it comes with a cutting mat,, that you use when you cut anything that does not have a backer,, like material or felt of foam sheets..
This is what I did, i taped the material to the cutting matt, and it worked for a applique i wanted to make 
I had previously ironed on fusibable webbing to the backing of the material.
She when it came out,, I had to press the shape onto the garment and had a awesome addition to some water based ink printing, 
I have also ran some paper thru for scrapbooking and cut some fun shapes out, as well. that too goes on the cutting board,, tacky sprayed down, or taped,,
sandy Jo


----------



## debbiedaralbert

Hello Islandgirl
I received my falcon a few days ago but trying to understsnd the software and the the machine is killing me just as you I know nothing about this type of machine but Rodger and his staff has been great I will keep you posted as to what I am doing.

Darlene


----------



## sjidohair

Debbie, When i get home, if i can help you as well, with anything, just ask,, dont forget, customer support is a phone call away I use it anytime i want to know something.
Sandy Jo


----------



## IslandGirl

Darlene, 

Have you cut any templates yet? I have the pen insert installed and have been drawing my circle patterns out on paper. I want to do a test run on some template rubber, but I don't have a clue as to what pressure or setting to use. It's definitely a whole new world, like baud rate, what the heck is that! LOL

I can't wait till I can talk to ACS tomorrow and get some more if this figured out.

It's nice to have someone to learn with  Keep me posted on how you are doing.

Rhonda


----------



## sjidohair

Island girl, let the support poeple help you do all that, they know what they are doing,, ..
and they will have a interactive session with you and set all your settings and ports for you ,, and make sure it works before you hang up..
I was so thank ful for that,, 
sandy Jo


----------



## IslandGirl

Thanks Sandy Jo. Patience, I know


----------



## lizziemaxine

Charles, thanks for posting that info. The video is very good.


----------



## debbiedaralbert

Hey Rhonda & Sandy
still trying to load the paper right I have created a stencil just can't get the paper loaded I still have the pen in the holder and it's all over the place. Sandy tell how to load the paper should most of the mat be in the back of the machine. 
Thanks Darlene


----------



## sjidohair

make sure if using paper, that it is taped or glued to mat,, if it has no backer it goes on the mat,,
load from the back side, as it rolls to the front.
the front is the area where the blade holder is.
the pinch rollers need to be over the grit rollers,, all the time, so line them up with the grit rollers..
hope this helps.


----------



## sjidohair

The matt will roll thru as needed with the paper,, dont spray to much adhesive on matt, but spray enough,,


----------



## sportkids

Hi Darlene, 
I am so interested in hearing what you think of your new software and equipment. More interested in seeing how quickly you can adapt to learning how to cut a perfect template. I like the thought of the smaller machine, because I travel. Looking forward to your future posts. Good luck to you!


----------



## IslandGirl

Hi Darlene,

I wanted to share with you how I have mine set up. I taped my paper to the mat and it's working great. I marked with an arrow where you should line up your pen, it's the lower right hand side. I took a pic of mine in the cutter for you as well. One roller is on the right, you can't see but you can see where the second one is. The third is off to the far left in the up position.

Since you said it's drawing all over the place...You may have already figured this out, but when you cut, there is a "cut "preview" button you can click which will show where the placement of your design is on your paper.

Kind of like the blind leading the blind! LOL Hope this helps though


----------



## sjidohair

Island girl you are doing great,, 
and this is how we all learn by helping each other as we learn, or we also can tell what did not work, so others do not have to go thru our expierences,, 

Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair

your machine looks very cute,,


----------



## IslandGirl

She is rather cute isn't she!


----------



## sjidohair

I have not seen the falcon yet. mine is black and the controls are on a cord separate from the machine,,
wait till you cut twill


----------



## sjidohair

island girl did you figure out how to do the centline, single line font? I am out of town doing research,, but will be back on tues,, 
if you learn before i get back please share so darlene and any one else using this software can refer back to it.. 

sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair

I call my machine yellow diamond,, cuz that is what she is gonna buy me, lol
Sandy JO


----------



## IslandGirl

My Machine is going to take me to Hawaii 
I will get the scoop on the single line fonts and update here tomorrow. I hope to get my first stab at a template tommorow too


----------



## sportkids

I can be your tour guide when you go there! We could set up in the International Village. (a million kiosiks that all sell the same sh_t; junque! nothing sparklie, just hawaii t-shirts 8 for $20! yuck..ugly!!


----------



## sportkids

Hi Sandy,
Still trying to get back in the loop. No wonder I have never taken off work for 3 weeks in my whole life. Now I don't wanna go back.. Hey, I didn't realize the eagle or falcon doesn't require a graphic program. You only need their software! Do you mean there is still hope for me? I saw a couple demos in Indy this weekend, but eagle people weren't there. Did you go?


----------



## sjidohair

HI,
The Falcon, Eagle and ACS software guys I think are very busy,, as we are all using them for support and they have brought out a lot of new machines and software since the first of the year..
I am out of town on some reasearch now, and then 3rd week week of june, and then more research i hope for 3rd week of july in vegas, checking out all there sparkle.. gotta stay up with it, or we get left behind,, and I am not getting left behind, and i am gonna drag all of you blings buddies with me, lol
good to hear from ya
sandy Jo


----------



## sportkids

research? trade show in vegas? which one? research is definitely fun!


----------



## sjidohair

NO trade show, in vegas,, just research, lol
Stones, some material, designs, bling, more designs, coffee sunshine and more bling,,


----------



## IslandGirl

"Research" in Vegas ya gatcha 

The last time I was in Vegas was for an AKC dog show (I used to handle dogs) My friend and I got settled in our hotel room, decided the plan would be to go out and grab something to eat, then go back to our room to get the dogs ready for the show the next day. Well, we didn't get back from dinner until 5am!! Still made it to the show and won our class. It was a fun weekend

So research buddy when we going! LOL


----------



## sjidohair

July 3rd week,, lol
sandyJo


----------



## debbiedaralbert

Thanks Islandgirl for the photos helped a lot also thanks sandy your info was great also. I did cut my first template and it came out great at first the circles were coming out like ovals had to adjust the speed and force also there is a lot of weeding Sandy are you doing a lot of weeding maybe I'm doing something wrong. Well I will upload some pictures later today oh single line fonts keep me posted.

Thanks Darlene


----------



## sjidohair

Darlene,, 
YOU GO GIRL,, woohooo
There is alot of weeding untill you get your force right and a lil time under your belt, then most of the dots peel right with the material.
Go to harbor freight .com
and look under probe tools, 
there is a nice lil pack of weeding tools in there for not much,, you will need these for all your weeding, as now darlene, you dont just have soemthing to do templates,, you have a banner, glass etching, car decal, window sign, heat press t-shirt, twill applicque, scrapbooker paper cutour , engraving machine. and you will need weeding tools for most of that,, did you guys get the engraver part,, i have not,, that will be my next purchase.. for this machine.
Darlend I am very proud of you, make sure and keep your circles exaclty round font size up or down once made, do that before, you apply the stones.
If i can help you ask,, 
Sandy jo
you can also call me the Rhinestone Monkey lol
I have so many names,, MMM also stands for MonkeyMeMe, my T-shirt line..


----------



## IslandGirl

Darlene,

Please post some photos! 
I am so happy you are having success. I was wondering how you were getting along.

What settings did you use for force and speed? I still haven't had a chance to try and do a cut yet.

Sandy, I did a re-do on the Hello Kitty, but my circle placement is still to close. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## sjidohair

Island girl, I am home,,
ok so what you need to do is where you put your distance for the circles, do you know where that is?
you need to change the number,, go up in number,,
let me know
do you still need help with single line font as i have my ACS up and running, i can help now


----------



## sjidohair

I go up one or 2 numbers at a time, that is the space between our stones..


----------



## debbiedaralbert

Hey Islandgirl
the force is set at f=150 and the speed v=200 also in the tool options under cut defaults place the over cut at 30

Darlene


----------



## sjidohair

Rhonda,(Island Girl)
Here is your kitty with out me touching up anything,, at all,


----------



## debbiedaralbert

Thanks Sandy on the info on habor freight that helps a lot Sandy do you know how to do centerline single font if so let me know Rodger was suppose to send me info on this later.

Thanks Darlene


----------



## sjidohair

Yes i do,, and we can do it with whatever fonts we have, 
on our computer,, are you ready as i want you to copy this off on a printer after i tell you...


----------



## sjidohair

I am still learning too as i dont have the instructions yet but they should be out next week but i find the videos and the support with chad, has taught me so much, i havenet really needed the book yet,, 
I am so glad to have you girls here, as what one of us does not think of the other will. 
woohooooo
Blingin buddies


----------



## sjidohair

I think we should all have the heart rhinestone i have as my avatar on our shirts,, if you girls want it, let me know i will send the avatar to you,,


----------



## sjidohair

Darlene , have you figured out the vector wizard thing?


----------



## sjidohair

WE can talk about that later,,
Single line fonts,,or centerline fonts

1.Find the font and type a word
2.Draw your stone size you want to use
3.click on the word 
4.go to scan tool (right under your pencil in the toolbar) click it go all the way to last thing hold your mouse over it and it says centerline tool click that
5.now a new toolbar shows up on top of your screen see photo below click on the far right lil thing that is your trace image button,
6. now click on your vectorization button
7. close

now, you are back to your normal screen
you should be able to click on your word and see the center line, drag the normal font out of way. so you only see your centerline font
8.if it lools a lil different you can now go in and node edit, or do it when it is stones placed.
but that is something to talk about in a bit,

9. click on centerline image 
10. make path
11. drag box around both, under transform click fit subject to path, drag off centerline and there you go
now this is where i re arrange anything that does not look good. enlarge and edit, or move things around slightly.

Copy this off, for later for node edit, when you dont have so much stuff to learn.\

node editing,,

when word is done and is centerline. and looks funky

go to arrange
break path 2 clicks brings up all the nodes, 
zoom and start editing what you dont like, if a like is humpy take some nodes out,, and see if it straigtens it,, 
to get rid of a node, they show up as dots,, click on the dot, and delete that dot,,

Girls this is alot of info, but it goes really fast once you get, it,,
i am here to help,, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair

Here is a picture of the trace button and vectorize button


----------



## sjidohair

Thank goodness the software for the falcon and the eagle are the same,, 
so we can help each other
Sandy Jo


----------



## IslandGirl

I went to grab a bite and whoa, all this great info 
Sandy Jo, you are an angel! 

You did much better on the first run of the Hello Kitty than I did. Please send me an email of what I missing. Here is my second go through. When I drew it out on the Falcon some of the circles were touching. Is there a way to re-space the entire pattern?

OK, off to my other computer to print out your instructions on the single line fonts


----------



## sjidohair

rhonda,
that looks Great,
On the eps you sent to me, you still had the imaged in the background, from vectoizing, 
those all have to drug off all you want left is the vector red lines,, no black shadow, thing,,
Do you understand that?
if not i will give a visual.. i love visuals best way to learn, that is why i love the support at ACS

and the spacing you can space your stones however you want,, play with your adjustments, what are you using right now,, and they will all respace together,, it is in the box that pops up after you hit tranform and fit subject to path,, that box is where we space our goodies,,


----------



## sjidohair

Blingin buddies, I think i will get this info to Roger, so he can post it, as well, in case you lose it, ever.
Darlene send me your email, pm 'd please, maybe i should send most of this stuff, threw email, so we dont over run the thread,, keep this for general info, and pictures,,


----------



## IslandGirl

Red Vector lines? Ok, that is were I went wrong. I took off the top layer only. Thank you for all your help. I won't clog up the thread anymore 

Sandy, I will send you an email to keep you posted.

I am going to try out the single line. I feel like a rhinestoneaholic lately


----------



## sjidohair

I am sending you one ,, too and yes, only keep the red lines, 
I will send you a pic of what i mean,, 
sandyjo


----------



## plan b

Ahh, I see you guy's are getting the hang of things, they look great!!


----------



## sportkids

is "research" a vacay and scoping out what's there? i'm confused, but pls explain. the girl who hadn't been on a real vacay in almost 10 years is ready to go again!


----------



## Girlzndollz

sjidohair said:


> ... maybe i should send most of this stuff, threw email, so we dont over run the thread,,


 


IslandGirl said:


> I won't clog up the thread anymore


Please, feel free to post this stuff *in* the thread. That's what the threads are for. 

If one of you is having this problem, others may, too. And if the great information Sandy Jo is posting is helpful and solving the problem, then it could very well help future readers of the thread.

It's pretty much a big part of what makes the forum great. Thank you, Sandy Jo, for all the helpful contributions you've posted in here, and thanks to IslandGirl and Darlene for the great questions and posts as well.

Feel free to keep posting the Q and A. I am sure future readers will be thankful you did.


----------



## sjidohair

Kelly, Thank you, for telling us that,, 
We will keep posting then, but if we do get overwhelming, please tell us..
I am hoping it will help now and in the future,.for the questions to come..


----------



## adicted2art

page will not show up in my browser?


----------



## IslandGirl

A small update for inquiring minds. The Falcon cutter is performing beautifully even with my inexperience  The machine is SOLID. Seems to me, to be very well built. I cut my first template last night and it cut through the template material like butter. At this point in the game I am happy with my purchase.

I want to share of couple of mistakes I made with those of you who may just be starting out, and haven't cut any templates yet. I wanted to have a few colors in my design so I taped off a couple of areas. I used regular scotch tape, bad idea! When I went to peel off the tape it wouldn't come off easily and I disturbed the other stones that were already set. (Picture # 1) Next time I would used painters tape, or just set the stones with a tweezers. In this small of a design I was able to set the stones into the template very quickly with a tweezers.

Mistake #2....I made myself a little template with holes of various mm. My 10ss stones fit into a few of these holes. I made the mistake of cutting the snugger fitting hole. Thinking, that when I brushed the stones around they would be less likely to move around and flip.

So, I get my design all set (pic #2) rather proud of myself, I grab the mylar tape, lay it on my design and quite a few of the stones will not stick to the tape. They are snugged up in their little holes. After fussing with it for a few minutes I give up and have to pick all the little stones that did stick, off my tape, not fun. My little 7 year old daughter who was excitedly watching me (this is for her t-shirt) is bummed and goes to bed.

I have now sized up my design with larger holes for my 10ss stones. I just cut it and hopefully this time I will get it right.


----------



## sjidohair

Rhonda Beautiful,,
yes the hole sizes depend on what kind of stones, and you using machne cut go bigger with the holes,,
you are going great,,,,
I never use tape on my templates,,, you will learn, to swish in the color you want where you want,, and use multi stone size as well...
You have come a long way,,,
now surprise your daughter..
Sandy Jo


----------



## agensop

For being brand new your doing pretty darn good


----------



## plan b

Islandgirl, very nice indeed!!!!


----------



## IslandGirl

Thanks  The larger holes worked much better. That tape is tricky though. You can see a couple of the stones have shifted a little in the completed transfer. I think it's going to take a while to get the hang of that tape.


----------



## IslandGirl

oops here is the pic


----------



## BML Builder

That looks great!! I think you did a wonderful job and your daughter will be thrilled!! Keep having fun and don't let it get to you!!


----------



## agensop

You can always move it back if they shift on you. i had to do that a few times myself. I use the scissors to tap them back over. you can use tweezers or something small. works really well. 

i have to buy me some stones though cause i am out


----------



## sjidohair

I use the probe tools from harbor frieght, you get like 5 tools i the pack and stainless steel,, i love them, i thought i had one favorite , i wore it out, and went to another and now i have another favorite,,
lol
Sandy Jo

Darlene,, how you doing out there,,? need any help?


----------



## BlingItOn

Nice job on the Hello Kitty design. Looks like you are really getting the hang of it. Have you learned how to run the machine with the help of the company you purchased it from or have you been able to figure it out on your own?


----------



## debbiedaralbert

Sandy you are the best I am so glad you have this machine and your so giving I got the info on the fonts have not had a chance to test yet I'm a little sick but I can't thank you enough I will pm you later Hello islandgirl I see your doing great the kitty is awesome would love to have a eps copy oh Sandy send the heart I think that a wonderful idea

Thanks Darlene


----------



## IslandGirl

Bling it ON, I have figured out some of the software on my own, but I am learning with the help of the company as well as Sandy Jo who also owns this software. 

The company emailed me a PDF manual which walks you through how to set up the machine. It also has instuctions for cutting vinyl and other materials. Their customer service has been outstanding. I have a 1-800# to call anytime I have questions, and email support.

Darlene, I am sorry you hear you aren't feeling well. Let us know how you are doing when you are up and running again. PM me your email and I will send you the EPS


----------



## sjidohair

Did either of you girls get the engraver stuff with your cutter,,? I am very interested in that also..
let me know
Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair

Adam, Get some dental tools, they work very well, or proble tools,, 
to move the stones a lil...
Sandy JO


----------



## agensop

i will try in about a week in a half, when i can buy more stones. i probaly got 4 transfers out the batch i had now i am trying to order a huge amount that will last (i hope) for a while. 



sjidohair said:


> Adam, Get some dental tools, they work very well, or proble tools,,
> to move the stones a lil...
> Sandy JO


----------



## sunnydayz

Well I was just crusing the internet the other day and came across a cutter that looks to be the same cutter as the ACS/Falcon.
Here are pics of the cutter: 

Scrapbookdiecutter.com: KNK-MAXX 24"

It looks to be identical to the ACS/Falcon that can be seen here Vinyl Cutters | Buy-ACS.com.

The only difference I could find was the force on the specs. The ACS/Falcon lists it at 1250 grams of force, where as the Maxx cutter is 
listed at 950 grams of force. So I decided to contact a rep for the KNK and was told their are a couple different features on the software. One is that the KNK software can only be installed on two computers, and the ACS/Falcon can be installed unlimited times. If more installs are needed for the KNK they can be purchased. Another difference in the software is that the ACS/Falcon software has a hatch fill option, but with the KNK, you can create a simulated fill that works just fairly well. 

I also asked what differences the machine had, as I found out they are indeed made by the same company. One difference is that the ACS/Falcon has the blade holder built to be closer to the pinch wheels for more accurate circle cuts, although the KNK has been used to make rhinestone templates, and does cut the template material. The ACS/Falcon is just I guess more accurate. 
http://buy-acs.com/?page_id=34 
There is however a huge difference in price, as the maxx cutter is $1300 cheaper. So I think this is a great deal for those looking to get into the rhinestone business.

Here is the ACS/Eagle cutting, with a quick shot of the software . (My point of listing this link is to show the similar software, not the machine in the video as it is not the falcon,
but the eagle. It does use the same software though as the Eagle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4mzv5jgaqw

And if you look at this more in depth video here

http://www.iloveknk.com/FreeVideos/RhinestoneTutorials1.wmv, you will see it is basically the same
Software, although without the hatch fill option. I have downloaded the demo software version from ACS and did the exact tutorial in this video from here http://www.iloveknk.com/FreeVideos/RhinestoneTutorials1.wmv, and they
worked exactly the same, although I did not do any fill on the design.

Now most cutters such as the Graphtec and the Roland which I will provide links to both have much less force then this machine.
The Graphtec has only 300 grams of force, and the Roland has only 250 grams of force. So once you get to 950, does it really matter if it has 1250? I would think that
with 950 grams of force, it would be more then enough to get the job done 

Roland link Roland GX-24 Vinyl Cutter Plotter + Free Shipping
Graphtec link Graphtec CE5000-60 Vinyl Cutter & Floor Stand

Basically at the starting price of $1060 compared to $2499 I think it is a great oppertunity for people that want to get into rhinestones, to do it at a very low cost. 

I can only say that looking at the comparisons of these two machines, with the differences I have listed, it will be up to the consumer
to decide whether this is an option for them, where the knk maxx cutter is around $1300 cheaper, and makes it very affordable for
those looking to get into doing rhinestones at a lower price point. 

Here is a small list of the suppliers of this machine that I found in just a few minutes, I am sure there are more 

Now I have found these suppliers from google, so it really should be noted that you should verify that any one
of these vendors is reputable, as I myself have not dealt with them. I did contact Sandy at Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley, to check the 
differences of the machines, and verify what I am posting. So if you are looking to get more info, it would be a good idea to maybe check with
her about maybe finding a reliabe vendor of the machine.

Scrapbookdiecutter.com: Klic-N-Kut

Klic-N-Kut

TexasCutters.com**** Orders shipping NOW! : Klic-N-Kut

And for our Aussie and Uk friends  I also found a couple suppliers there as well. I thought this was really cool, because I know 
how hard it is for our Aussie friends to find products with all those duties you guys have to pay to get stuff
shipped over there. In fact I believe in Australia there is even a 40" inch version of this machine 
Craft Robo & Klic-N-Kut - Klic-N-Kut - Scrapping With You - online papercraft store and more

SKATKATZ


Well happy rhinestoning  and I sure hope this helps those of you that are looking at a more affordable option


----------



## Girlzndollz

Thanks, Bobbielee!!! I clicked the link, it went to a machine called Maxx 24". Is that the other model - the one known as the Eagle Ultraforce (for $3499???)? That Maxx has a Great Price at $1199!!! That is awesome!!!! 

Anyway, so I went to find the *Falcon* model, and it is only $1060 --> UNreal!! Now those are prices are super affordable!! Thanks for this info, seriously!!!! Scrapbookdiecutter.com: KNK MAXX


----------



## IslandGirl

You guys are killing me here. I bought my Falcon a couple of months ago. I wish I had known about this. I could have saved 1400.00!! 

I listed my Falcon for sale the other day. I am so busy selling rhinestones, I haven't had time to mess with it. I guess I had better make the time and recoup some of my investment. For 1000.00 that machine is a steal.


----------



## mike2468

Just curious...

what are the most common rhinestone sizes everyone is using for doing some basic text on garments.


----------



## BlingItOn

I do most of my designs using a SS-10 which measures about 2.7-2.8mm in a Korean rhinestone.


----------



## sunnydayz

mike2468 said:


> Just curious...
> 
> what are the most common rhinestone sizes everyone is using for doing some basic text on garments.


Mike I started a poll here for this exact purpose  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92541.html, hope this helps. I too had realized we didnt really have any thread that had that question, so I started the poll


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I think a cutter is so far away from a rhinestone machine.....just silly!


----------



## sjidohair

mike2468 said:


> Just curious...
> 
> what are the most common rhinestone sizes everyone is using for doing some basic text on garments.


Trust me it goes all over the board,, my opinion , from my customers , could be totally different to someone elses,, i have found certain areas you live in, seem to dictate what size is used most, in garments..
I just finished some designs for high end designers, which used nothing but small stones and studs, 2mm and smaller, 
then i get orders with nothing but 4mm stones,, 
It really is what you or your customers prefer.
the bigger the stone the less text and less detail is given. but just as beautiful as small stones and studs
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## sportkids

sunnydayz said:


> Mike I started a poll here for this exact purpose  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92541.html, hope this helps. I too had realized we didnt really have any thread that had that question, so I started the poll


Great idea Bobbie Lee! That's why you are so good at what you do! Can't thank you enough for helping with that hiddeous file the other night. 3 hours on the phone.. You are such a giving, patient soul! Is is against the rules to post where members can buy quality Korean Stones in REAL bulk? 10 gross and up? Does anyone have good sources? Not sure who appoints the un-biased moderators, but I give you 100 points for picking Bobbie Lee!


----------



## sportkids

sunnydayz said:


> Well I was just crusing the internet the other day and came across a cutter that looks to be the same cutter as the ACS/Falcon.
> Here are pics of the cutter:
> 
> Scrapbookdiecutter.com: KNK-MAXX 24"
> 
> It looks to be identical to the ACS/Falcon that can be seen here Vinyl Cutters | Buy-ACS.com.
> 
> The only difference I could find was the force on the specs. The ACS/Falcon lists it at 1250 grams of force, where as the Maxx cutter is
> listed at 950 grams of force. So I decided to contact a rep for the KNK and was told their are a couple different features on the software. One is that the KNK software can only be installed on two computers, and the ACS/Falcon can be installed unlimited times. If more installs are needed for the KNK they can be purchased. Another difference in the software is that the ACS/Falcon software has a hatch fill option, but with the KNK, you can create a simulated fill that works just fairly well.
> 
> I also asked what differences the machine had, as I found out they are indeed made by the same company. One difference is that the ACS/Falcon has the blade holder built to be closer to the pinch wheels for more accurate circle cuts, although the KNK has been used to make rhinestone templates, and does cut the template material. The ACS/Falcon is just I guess more accurate.
> 
> There is however a huge difference in price, as the maxx cutter is $1300 cheaper. So I think this is a great deal for those looking to get into the rhinestone business.
> 
> Here is the ACS/Eagle cutting, with a quick shot of the software . (My point of listing this link is to show the similar software, not the machine in the video as it is not the falcon,
> but the eagle. It does use the same software though as the Eagle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4mzv5jgaqw
> 
> And if you look at this more in depth video here
> 
> http://www.iloveknk.com/FreeVideos/RhinestoneTutorials1.wmv, you will see it is basically the same
> Software, although without the hatch fill option. I have downloaded the demo software version from ACS and did the exact tutorial in this video from here http://www.iloveknk.com/FreeVideos/RhinestoneTutorials1.wmv, and they
> worked exactly the same, although I did not do any fill on the design.
> 
> Now most cutters such as the Graphtec and the Roland which I will provide links to both have much less force then this machine.
> The Graphtec has only 300 grams of force, and the Roland has only 250 grams of force. So once you get to 950, does it really matter if it has 1250? I would think that
> with 950 grams of force, it would be more then enough to get the job done
> 
> Roland link Roland GX-24 Vinyl Cutter Plotter + Free Shipping
> Graphtec link Graphtec CE5000-60 Vinyl Cutter & Floor Stand
> 
> Basically at the starting price of $1060 compared to $2499 I think it is a great oppertunity for people that want to get into rhinestones, to do it at a very low cost.
> 
> I can only say that looking at the comparisons of these two machines, with the differences I have listed, it will be up to the consumer
> to decide whether this is an option for them, where the knk maxx cutter is around $1300 cheaper, and makes it very affordable for
> those looking to get into doing rhinestones at a lower price point.
> 
> Here is a small list of the suppliers of this machine that I found in just a few minutes, I am sure there are more
> 
> Now I have found these suppliers from google, so it really should be noted that you should verify that any one
> of these vendors is reputable, as I myself have not dealt with them. I did contact Sandy at Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley, to check the
> differences of the machines, and verify what I am posting. So if you are looking to get more info, it would be a good idea to maybe check with
> her about maybe finding a reliabe vendor of the machine.
> 
> Scrapbookdiecutter.com: Klic-N-Kut
> 
> Klic-N-Kut
> 
> TexasCutters.com**** Orders shipping NOW! : Klic-N-Kut
> 
> And for our Aussie and Uk friends  I also found a couple suppliers there as well. I thought this was really cool, because I know
> how hard it is for our Aussie friends to find products with all those duties you guys have to pay to get stuff
> shipped over there. In fact I believe in Australia there is even a 40" inch version of this machine
> Craft Robo & Klic-N-Kut - Klic-N-Kut - Scrapping With You - online papercraft store and more
> 
> SKATKATZ
> 
> 
> Well happy rhinestoning  and I sure hope this helps those of you that are looking at a more affordable option


out of town for 3 days and way behind. I re-visited all of these sites, took extensive notes, and watched everything I could. Glad you covered the machines spoken about in the forum. Your very un-biased opinion is very valuable. Your "detective work" prompted me to place a call to Sandy Mc last week. She took lots of time to explain and answer all of my questions. Her web site and level of service couldn't be better; not to mention the price. Her machine is the one for me because of her committment and passion for her product; plus the proice and functionality! I like the Graphtec machine that i have, but support is limited, often slow. I have had the most help from a vendor on the forum; Specialty Graphics. (so sorry I didn't purchase the original Graphtec from his co. He and his staff is knowledgeable about each and every product they sell. It is like buying a car. The service after the sale is far more important. Customer service I feel is a limited commodity in this biz!


----------



## sunnydayz

sportkids said:


> out of town for 3 days and way behind. I re-visited all of these sites, took extensive notes, and watched everything I could. Glad you covered the machines spoken about in the forum. Your very un-biased opinion is very valuable. Your "detective work" prompted me to place a call to Sandy Mc last week. She took lots of time to explain and answer all of my questions. Her web site and level of service couldn't be better; not to mention the price. Her machine is the one for me because of her committment and passion for her product; plus the proice and functionality! I like the Graphtec machine that i have, but support is limited, often slow. I have had the most help from a vendor on the forum; Specialty Graphics. (so sorry I didn't purchase the original Graphtec from his co. He and his staff is knowledgeable about each and every product they sell. It is like buying a car. The service after the sale is far more important. Customer service I feel is a limited commodity in this biz!


Hi Sportkids, and thanks for the kind comments above.  Did you see the other post where Accugraphics is now also selling the ACS software for the graphtec cutters? Here is a link to the thread started by Sandy M  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93240.html, not sure if she will also be selling the software for them, but she might be.


----------



## charles95405

as long as you are mentioning one member as 'possibly' having the ACS software why not list the other two members who actually will be selling the software..Gary and Roger...just a thought to keep things on even keel.


----------



## sunnydayz

I mentioned Sandy as that is who sportskids was referring she talked to  It had nothing to do with anything other then the fact that that is who she said she has been dealing with, as she stated in her post, that I qouted right above in my post. You can also see that i did state accugraphics is selling it.


----------



## sunnydayz

You know after thinking more about it, and this is me posting as a regular business person and member of this forum, I will be more clear on one thing. First I will say that I only referred sportskids to Sandy because of my above reason. I would absolutely recommend Gary or Sandy to deal with as they have been nothing but professional and show in their posting how much they value informing people and show respect. 

However I do have a problem with recommending Roger due to him posting things about me on the internet, that were totally falsehoods that made me have no respect for him as a business person. So no I would not recommend Roger as I would not do business with him myself. I would never recommend anyone that I cannot respect professionally, and that I would not buy from personally.


----------



## sportkids

Hi Bobbie Lee,
Again, thanks for the great info and all the research you have done, and the quick heads up. Yes, I heard promptly and professionally from Gary and Sandy. Both graciously informed me the software will be available for Graphtec. I am fortunate to have the ISS Show here this weekend. I will be inquiring with w/Graphtec's sales manager what their thoughts are on this topic. You never know, after this thread, there possibly could be a "new kid on the block in the future!?"


----------



## SandyMcC

sunnydayz said:


> Hi Sportkids, and thanks for the kind comments above.  Did you see the other post where Accugraphics is now also selling the ACS software for the graphtec cutters? Here is a link to the thread started by Sandy M  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93240.html, not sure if she will also be selling the software for them, but she might be.


Yes, I'm on commission for ACS Studio and provide the same support as with the machines.


----------



## charles95405

Since I started this thread, I am pleased to see the interest in rhinestone decoration. I think I will sit back from posting about rhinestones for awhile and try to generate some more sales. As you may know, I have both the DAS and Roland systems and if you have some questions regarding them please PM me. There is a possibility that I will be testing another system...yet to be identified...if I do...I will post some comparisons...but don't hold me to it!


----------



## sportkids

Thanks Charles. I think everyone on the forum will be interested in any new options available for rhinestone decoration. I have been buying transfers for years for cheer and dance. Sparkle is always in with them!


----------



## Girlzndollz

charles95405 said:


> There is a possibility that I will be testing another system...yet to be identified...if I do...I will post some comparisons...but don't hold me to it!


 
Thanks, Charles. And when and if the times comes, will ya just let us know if the *new* system is also just another re-branded or slightly tweaked system when it's announced, to save us all of this confusion in the future.  Thanks, buddy.


----------

